# Persian: با خاک یکسان شدن



## seitt

Greetings,

Please could you tell me exactly what is meant by "با خاک یکسان شدن"? Presumably the idea is "similar to the soil", but similar in what way?

Could you perhaps give some examples too?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Phosphorus

It literally means "to become equal to the soil". That is to say "to be destroyed thoroughly" or "to be wholly decayed". I could not find the term "to the ground" accompanied with "destroy" in English, but I believe bearing "to burn to the ground" can help perceiving the precise sense of "baa khaak yeksaan shodan". By the way its colloquial counterpart is usually "با خاک یکی شدن".

Here are some examples:

خونشون با خاک یکی شد : خانه شان با خاک یکسان شد : their house was thoroughly destroyed

مغولا شهرمونو با خاک یکی کردن : مغول ها شهرمان را با خاک یکسان نمودند : Mongols destroyed our city thoroughly

بعد اون آتش سوزی، اینجا با خاک یکی شد : پس از آن آتش سوزی، این مکان با خاک یکسان شد : here/this place was burnt to the ground due to that arson


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much, truly most helpful.


----------



## Phosphorus

Welcome Simon.


----------



## eli7

And there is another way to use  the expression با خاک یکسان شدن which is somehow a slang. 
رفتم یه چیزی بهش گفتم . یه جوری جوابم رو داد با خاک یکسانم کرد!
It is used when we want to show the depth of something bad that happened. To show that the person who با خاک یکسان شده است is insulted or punished badly!


----------



## searcher123

eli7 said:


> And there is another way to use  the expression با خاک یکسان شدن which is somehow a slang.
> رفتم یه چیزی بهش گفتم . یه جوری جوابم رو داد با خاک یکسانم کرد!
> It is used when we want to show the depth of something bad that happened. To show that the person who با خاک یکسان شده است is insulted or punished badly!



At this example I prefer to say:
رفتم یه چیزی بهش گفتم . یه جوری جوابم رو داد سوسكم كرد!


----------



## eli7

It can be said in different ways:
سوسکم کرد
با خاک یکسانم کرد
لهم کرد
ضایعم کرد


----------



## seitt

Thank you all so much. Just so that I can be sure I have understood, please could you give a concrete example (if possible something very specific to your culture) of a situation which gives rise to the situation summed up in the four alternatives given by eli7? It's fine if it's in Persian, or in English, or in both.


----------



## eli7

seitt said:


> Thank you all so much. Just so that I can be sure I have understood, please could you give a concrete example (if possible something very specific to your culture) of a situation which gives rise to the situation summed up in the four alternatives given by eli7? It's fine if it's in Persian, or in English, or in both.



رفتم باهاش مسابقه بدم فکر کردم می برم ولی چنان سوسکم کرد که نگو! آبروم پیش همه رفت.

امروز من ازت می برم. حالا ببین چجوری سوسکت می کنم.

استاد سر کلاس برگشته بهم می گه: داری ادامس می خوری؟ می گم : ادامس خوردن من مانع درس دادن شما می شه؟ می گه: نه! مانع حرف زدن شما می شه! یعنی استاد با خاک یکسانم کرد با این جوابش!

من نمی رم ازش سوال بپرسم آدمو ضایع می کنه. دیدی اون روز اون دختره رو چجوری ضایع کرد؟ اصلا لهش کرد بدبخت رو.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, excellent. 
The first two could perhaps also have ‘لوله کردن’ instead, couldn't they?
Also, how do you pronounce ضایعم کرد and its (at least theoretical) equivalent ضایع من کرد in Colloquial Persian, please?


----------



## searcher123

> The first two could perhaps also have ‘لوله کردن’ instead, couldn't they?


Yes, they could.



> how do you pronounce ضایعم کرد


Zaaye'am Kard



> its (at least theoretical) equivalent ضایع من کرد in Colloquial Persian, please?


It is colloquial equivalent of من را ضايع كرد


----------



## seitt

Many thanks – sorry my question wasn't as clear as it should have been. I'll try and rephrase it.

What is interesting to me is what happens to words ending in ع with a short E sound before the ع in Colloquial Persian – are they treated the same as words ending in ه with a short E sound before the ه?

So, in rapid speech, just as خانواده‌ام is often pronounced ‘khānevādam’ (with the stress on ‘am’), do you ever pronounce ضایع‌ام as ‘zāyam’?


----------



## searcher123

> So, in rapid speech, just as خانواده‌ام is often pronounced ‘khānevādam’  (with the stress on ‘am’), do you ever pronounce ضایع‌ام as ‘zāyam’?


Yes. ضايعم is pronounced as ضايم (zāyam) always. Some other examples:

مانعم ﴾mānam")
مطّلعم (mottalam)
اختراعت (Ekhterāt)
اوضاعت (ozāt)


----------



## eli7

seitt said:


> What is interesting to me is what happens to words ending in ع with a short E sound before the ع in Colloquial Persian – are they treated the same as words ending in ه with a short E sound before the ه?


 Yeah, it's a sound reduction. It can be similar to "schwa" in English. When a word with a strong sound like /e/ changes to "schwa" in continuous speech.


----------



## eli7

seitt said:


> The first two could perhaps also have ‘لوله کردن’ instead, couldn't they?


You know, most of these expressions are slangs, and as you know, they vanish and be replaced by new expressions. لوله کردن is correct, but I think it is not frequently used .


----------



## seitt

Thank you all so much, very useful indeed.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

se _détruire_ totalement, _complètement._


----------



## seitt

Merci beaucoup!


----------

